# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Tesla: La revolución de las baterías verdes

## Jonasino

Elon Musk, al presentar sus nuevas baterías verdes para el hogar.






> Elon Musk quiere acabar con los cables eléctricos. Después de haber extendido los pagos por Internet con PayPal, de convertir con Tesla el coche eléctrico en un creciente competidor de los vehículos que funcionan con combustibles fósiles, y de desbancar con su empresa SpaceX a los gigantes Lockheed Martin y Boeing, el empresario estadounidense de origen sudafricano quiere acabar con la red eléctrica tradicional. Su solución: pilas en casa que obtengan energía de los rayos del sol y la almacenen.
> 
> Es una combinación de innovación energética e 'internet de las cosas' que empezará a ser puesto a la venta en el verano. Tesla fabricará dos tipos de pilas de litio, denominadas 'Powerwall', destinadas a hogares y pequeños comercios. Uno de ellos ofrece 7 kWh y otro 10 kWh, y Tesla los distribuirá a los instaladores a un precio de 3.000 y 3.500 dólares, respectivamente (de 2.680 a 3.130 euros). Ese precio no incluye la instalación ni los paneles solares. Además, estará el llamado 'Powerpack', una batería del tamaño de un refrigerador que tendrá una capacidad de 100 kWh y que se orienta al mercado de las pequeñas empresas y, también, al de los productores de energía, que en la actualidad no almacenan la energía que producen.
> 
> Para hacernos una idea de lo que estas baterías pueden suponer, basta con tener en cuenta que, según la empresa estadounidense US Switch, especializada en información al consumidor acerca de consumo energético y de telecomunicaciones, un kWh puede mantener un ordenador portátil funcionando ininterrumpidamente durante dos días enteros, o a una lavadora durante un ciclo de lavado completo. Las baterías serán fabricadas por Tesla, y los dispositivos tendrán muchos aspectos en común con las que emplean los coches de esa marca.
> 
> Musk ha anunciado los artilugios después de varias semanas de filtraciones parciales a los medios de comunicación. Y, fiel a sí mismo, no ha disimulado su ambición. "Nuestro objetivo aquí es cambiar de forma fundamental la manera en la que la gente consume energía", dijo.
> Publicidad
> 
> ...


Fuente: El Mundo

----------

titobcn (08-may-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Cuando lleguen aquí, le meten una bomba al distribuidor o le cargan un impuesto y una multa al que las compre. Faltaría más...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Viendo el impuestazo al autoconsumo eléctrico, yo ya me puedo esperar cualquier cosa.

----------

